# Kettenstrebenschutz - wie macht ihr das?



## garbel (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich grüble gerade über einen Kettenstrebenschutz nach...im Moment bin ich bei Rennrad-Lenkerband angelangt. Es sollte funktionell, aber nicht zu martialisch selbstgepfuscht aussehen. Mit was umwickelt/umklebt/bespannt/versiegelt/usw. ihr eure Kettenstreben?


----------



## bambusrad (25. Juli 2011)

Schlauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (25. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, Schlauch ist natürlich auch gut. Kaputte Schläuche hat man ja meistens rumliegen. Ich finde Rennrad-Lenkerband in Rahmenfarbe gerade ziemlich interessant.


----------



## david99 (25. Juli 2011)

stück alten reifen zurecht schneiden


----------



## norman68 (25. Juli 2011)

Steinschlagschutzfolie von 3M aus dem KFZ-Beschriftungsladen. Hab ich mir da aus dem Abfall geholt. Kostet nix, hält seit jahren und sieht man kaum.


----------



## Teguerite (25. Juli 2011)

Sowas in der Art, aber zusätzlich mit Kabelbinder festzurren:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,4,8;product=13348


----------



## uphillking (25. Juli 2011)

Eben. Warum stundenlanges Gebastel mit fragwürdigem bis lächerlichem Endergebnis wenn es für ein paar Euro zig verschiedene Kettenstrebenschutze zu kaufen gibt?
Hab ich noch nie verstanden. Bike für 3000 Euro und dann nen alten Reifen als Schutz...balla balla...sorry.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Juli 2011)

Hast du nen Schlauch schonmal probiert? Ist wesentlich leiser als so ein Neoprending. Außerdem ist das bei entsprechender Fahrweise relativ schnell hinüber.
Außer man fährt halt CC. Also immer ruhig bleiben mit solchen Kommentaren.


----------



## deorsum (25. Juli 2011)

das neoprenzeugs hält halt nie lange


----------



## ShimmerFade (25. Juli 2011)

Man kann eine Schlauch innerhalb 30 min. auf dem Kettenstrebenschutz montieren.  Schutzt den Rahmen und dampft Geraeusche ganz gut, und sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, wenns richtig getan ist.

Ich habe nie Rennrad-Lenkerband auf dem Kettenstrebenschutz gesehen, aber es soll auch ok funktionieren.  Die Haltbarkeit waere vielleicht etwas fragwuerdig, und es wird ganz schnell schwarz irgendwie.


----------



## garbel (25. Juli 2011)

norman68 schrieb:


> Steinschlagschutzfolie von 3M aus dem KFZ-Beschriftungsladen. Hab ich mir da aus dem Abfall geholt. Kostet nix, hält seit jahren und sieht man kaum.



Ich hatte sowas mal an einem Rad verbaut (die dicke Steinschlagschutzfolie von 3M), die Kettenstrebe sah auch immer gut aus, nur als ich die sich an den Rändern langsam ablösende Folie ersetzen wollte, zog ich den Lack drunter gleich mit ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (25. Juli 2011)

garbel schrieb:


> Ich hatte sowas mal an einem Rad verbaut (die dicke Steinschlagschutzfolie von 3M), die Kettenstrebe sah auch immer gut aus, nur als ich die sich an den Rändern langsam ablösende Folie ersetzen wollte, zog ich den Lack drunter gleich mit ab



Liegt vermutlich auch daran, dass die mechanische Wirkung der aufschlagenden Kette trotz Folie an den Lack weitergegeben wird. Durch die Wirkung des Klebers der Folie hält das zwar rein optisch, aber trotzdem wird der Lack beschädigt. So zumindest würde ich mir das erklären.


----------



## garbel (25. Juli 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Liegt vermutlich auch daran, dass die mechanische Wirkung der aufschlagenden Kette trotz Folie an den Lack weitergegeben wird. Durch die Wirkung des Klebers der Folie hält das zwar rein optisch, aber trotzdem wird der Lack beschädigt. So zumindest würde ich mir das erklären.



Ja, das ist die einzige plausible Erklärung. Gut, der Rahmen jetzt ist gepulvert, da wird so schnell nichts abblättern, aber eine vermackelte Kettenstrebe ist immer blöd...


----------



## TitusLE (25. Juli 2011)

Ich habe auch einen alten Schlauch aufgeschnitten, stramm drumgewickelt und am Ende mit zwei Kabelbindern befestigt. 
Und das nicht, weil ich zu geizig war, 5-10  für einen käuflich zu erwerbenden auszugeben, sondern weil's mir besser gefällt.


----------



## mightyEx (25. Juli 2011)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen alten Schlauch aufgeschnitten, stramm drumgewickelt und am Ende mit zwei Kabelbindern befestigt.
> Und das nicht, weil ich zu geizig war, 5-10  für einen käuflich zu erwerbenden auszugeben, sondern weil's mir besser gefällt.



Und ein wenig sinnvolles Recycling kann ja auch nicht schaden  .


----------



## CrossX (25. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre den Kettenstrebenschutz von Specialized der serienmäßig am Pitch verbaut war. Selbst nach 3 Jahren hartem Einsatz ist nicht die geringste Abnutzung zu erkennen. Das ist kein Neopren sondern stabiles Gewebe. Und es sieht schon etwas schicker aus als ein alter Schlauch oder Reifen.


----------



## david99 (25. Juli 2011)

garbel schrieb:


> Ich hatte sowas mal an einem Rad verbaut (die dicke Steinschlagschutzfolie von 3M), die Kettenstrebe sah auch immer gut aus, nur als ich die sich an den Rändern langsam ablösende Folie ersetzen wollte, zog ich den Lack drunter gleich mit ab


und lärm macht das mit son ner folie auch noch  stück schlauch oder reifen ist das sinnvollste. es sei denn man kommt nicht damit klar dass das nix kostet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (25. Juli 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> und lärm macht das mit son ner folie auch noch  stück schlauch oder reifen ist das sinnvollste. *es sei denn man kommt nicht damit klar dass das nix kostet...*



Also Neopren-Abfall für unter 30 Euro kommt mir nicht an meine Kettenstrebe! Ne im Ernst, ich versuche es mal mit Lenkerband in Rahmenfarbe, auch weil mich interessiert, wie haltbar diese Lösung ist. Dann ist mir die Schlauch-Methode noch am sympathischsten.


----------



## david99 (25. Juli 2011)

ich find son stück reifen









hat viel mehr charme und charakter als son seelenloses stück neopren...


----------



## B.Scheuert (25. Juli 2011)

Ich finde Reifenstücke sind mMn. hässlicher, zu schwer Overkill. Schlauch+Kabelbinder reicht und hält Jahrelang. Neopren ist eine schlichte, aber teilweise nicht besonders haltbare Alternative: Meinen Neoprenschutz musste ich nach 2 Tagen an einer Stelle auch mit Schlauch verstärken, weil er komplett durch war.


----------



## david99 (25. Juli 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Ich finde Reifenstücke sind mMn. hässlicher, *zu schwer *Overkill.


okay


----------



## fone (25. Juli 2011)

ich bin gerade beim lenkerband (Fotos/Summum), vorher neopren + panzertape, um das ding zusammen zu halten.
das lenkerband hat nach rund 6 tagen schon abnutzungserscheinungen.

gekauft habe ich mir außerdem Frame-Wrap, leider noch nicht montiert weil faul wie bolle.
daher noch kein erfahrungsbericht.

reifen ist übel, schlauch krieg ich nicht ansehnlich hin...


----------



## garbel (25. Juli 2011)

Frame-Wrap muß ich mir merken...


----------



## Datenwurm (25. Juli 2011)

Nen alten Schlauch sauber wickeln und damit sich nichts löst mit schwarzem Isolierband drüberkleben. Wenn das bei meinem Kettengeklapper hält solte es bei den meisten anderen auch halten


----------



## memphis35 (25. Juli 2011)

Oder was individuelles http://www.zwosix.de/ikss.html

Mfg  35


----------



## Third Eye (25. Juli 2011)

ein streifen (selbstklebender) schaumstoff (gibt es z.B. bei conrad) und darüber eine 3M folie. durch die dämpfung vom schaumstoff mind. so leise wie ein neoprenschutz, allerdings kann die kette die folie nicht durchschlagen und abwischbar ist es nebenbei. trägt optisch kaum auf und extrem leicht.


----------



## garbel (25. Juli 2011)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Oder was individuelles http://www.zwosix.de/ikss.html
> 
> Mfg  35





Ja, das läßt ihn bestimmt total ausrasten und ich bin für immer sein Fahrradchecker-Gott. Fehlt nur noch die Bremsscheibe mit der vollbusigen Frau, aber da war leider das Budget im Weg, hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teguerite (25. Juli 2011)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Oder was individuelles http://www.zwosix.de/ikss.html
> 
> Mfg  35





Cool 

Aber jetzt habe ich plötzlich ein Problem. Hat mir jmd einen coolen Text, ich will ja nicht wie ein Brummi Fahrer mit meinem Namen spazieren fahren, so à la: Hier ist Deddleff am Steuer.


----------



## garbel (25. Juli 2011)

Ja, ich bräuchte auch noch einen coolen, 15-jährigen-kompatiblen Spruch, nicht zu lang natürlich. Irgend sowas in der Art von "2 fast 4 you"


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (25. Juli 2011)

Erst doppelseitiges Klebeband auf die Kettenstrebe. Dann einen aufgeschnittenen Schlauch schön straff und gespannt rumwickeln und jeweils an den Enden mit einem (schwarzen) Kabelbinder festziehen. Sieht dann 10 mal besser aus als so ein hässlicher Mantel, dämpft die Geräusche gut und hält auch ne Zeit lang.


----------



## david99 (25. Juli 2011)

ihr habt keinen geschmack... son stück reifen hat style


----------



## oktavius (3. September 2011)

gut ist auch das elektriker 3M isolierband


----------



## S.D. (4. September 2011)

deorsum schrieb:


> das neoprenzeugs hält halt nie lange



Da gibt´s halt auch Unterschiede.
Meiner hält schon 4 Jahre.

Gruß


----------



## Teguerite (4. September 2011)

oktavius schrieb:


> gut ist auch das elektriker 3M isolierband





Wieviel Rollen muss man aufziehen damit nicht der Effekt wie am 25.07.2011, 10:40 beschrieben entsteht?


----------



## DerBergschreck (4. September 2011)

Jetzt sind wir schon bei Posting Nr 34 und *der* Tip kam noch nicht:

Im Handarbeits- oder Outdoorladen 50 cm selbstklebendes Klettband (die Flauschseite!) für ca. 50 ct kaufen. Das Zeug klebt wir die Pest und dämpft durch das Flauschmaterial die Kettenschläge perfekt ab


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (5. September 2011)

Verwende Lizard Skins Carbon Leather Kettenstrebenschutz, ist min 0.5mm dick und schützt wo es soll: von oben. Du musst allerdings bereit sein, den Schutz selbst zuzuschneiden. Beim Laufradwechsel wäre ein Kettenstrebenschutz innen auch von Vorteil, ich mache das mit einer Küchenrolle. Diese Lösung hier ist sehr leicht und bis jetzt sehr gut.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (5. September 2011)

Der Neoprenschutz vom HÃ¤ndler umme Ecke fÃ¼r 3â¬ tut's immernoch am besten, schnellsten, gÃ¼nstigsten und schÃ¶nsten...


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (5. September 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Der Neoprenschutz vom HÃ¤ndler umme Ecke fÃ¼r 3â¬ tut's immernoch am besten, schnellsten, gÃ¼nstigsten und schÃ¶nsten...


 
Du kanst die LÃ¤nge nicht zuschneiden, weil abgenÃ¤ht und wenn die Kettenstrebe ein wenig dicker und / oder geschwungen ist, dann hast Du ein mega Problem. Ich habe so was noch nie faltenfrei hingekriegt. Und dann hab ich es nicht gemocht. Den Dreck, der sich unter einem solchen Strebenschutz ansammelt und dann am Lack schmirgelt, mag ich auch nicht.

GrÃ¼sse,
Eugen


----------



## skyoli (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich benutze das hier:

*Kettenstrebenschutz für MTB aus altem "City"-Reifen/Mantel mit neuem Klettverschluss. *
*

einfach mit Klettband vernähen, hält super und dämpft vor allem.



Grüße


skyoli
*


----------



## MissQuax (23. Oktober 2011)

*@ skyoli*

Mann, "schrei" mal hier nicht so rum! (Großschreiben im Internet = Schreien!). 

Der City-Reifen als Kettenstrebenschutz ist viel zu "schwuchtelig"  - für ein MTB - zumindest für eines mit gescheitem Federweg  - darf's ruhig etwas robuster sein:






Das hält dauerhaft auch bei harten Einsätzen.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (23. Oktober 2011)

... schaut aber auch affen******* aus


----------



## MissQuax (24. Oktober 2011)

Zu (m)einem "Freeride-Schlachtross" Stinky  passt der "martialische" Look dieses Kettenstrebenschutzes sehr gut, finde ich.

Ist aber natürlich nichts für grazile "Schicki-Micki-Pferdchen"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (25. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du noch nen paar mehr Kabelbinder nimmst, kannst du den Reifen darunter auch weglassen


----------



## jensens (29. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wenn du noch nen paar mehr Kabelbinder nimmst, kannst du den Reifen darunter auch weglassen



 gut gelacht =)


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (29. November 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


>





MissQuax schrieb:


> Zu (m)einem "Freeride-Schlachtross" Stinky  passt der "martialische" Look dieses Kettenstrebenschutzes sehr gut, finde ich.
> 
> Ist aber natürlich nichts für grazile "Schicki-Micki-Pferdchen"!


 

Sag mal, hast Du den Rest vom Bike auch ganz eingewickelt ?


----------



## Fabian93 (29. November 2011)

Lenkerband sieht gut aus,lässt sich gut wickeln, dämpft gut und hält sehr lange


----------



## MissQuax (30. November 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Sag mal, hast Du den Rest vom Bike auch ganz eingewickelt ?



Selbstverständlich - Hauptsache gut geschützt! 

Nein, Spass beiseite - die untere Hälfte des Unterrohres ist noch genau wie die Kettenstreben umwickelt. Und das hat mein Stinky bei so manchen Freeride-Einsätzen in verblocktem Gelände mit Aufsetzern und Abflügen  vor fetten/tiefen Schrammen/Beulen bewahrt - das ist mir bei diesem Bike wichtiger als die "perfekte" Optik!!!






Es kommt halt darauf an was man fährt - für den "Schwuchtelkram"  den du mit deinem 100mm-Hardtail und Crossrad fährst, ist das natürlich absolut unnötig. Mein "Carbon-Pferdchen", das nur auf Forstwegen und leichten Trails bewegt wird, würde ich natürlich auch nicht mit solchem Kram verunstalten, da ist nur ein dezenter Neoprenschützer dran.

Aber fahr selbst erstmal was gescheit "Kerniges", dann darfst du lästern!


----------



## MissQuax (30. November 2011)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Lenkerband sieht gut aus,lässt sich gut wickeln, dämpft gut und hält sehr lange



Das ist eine durchaus überlegenswerte Alternative zu meinem "Hardcore-Schutz"!


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (30. November 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich - Hauptsache gut geschützt!
> 
> Nein, Spass beiseite - die untere Hälfte des Unterrohres ist noch genau wie die Kettenstreben umwickelt. Und das hat mein Stinky bei so manchen Freeride-Einsätzen in verblocktem Gelände mit Aufsetzern und Abflügen  vor fetten/tiefen Schrammen/Beulen bewahrt - das ist mir bei diesem Bike wichtiger als die "perfekte" Optik!!!
> 
> ...


 
Ja, hast schon recht - wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können. Aber nicht jeder hier ist Hardcore unterwegs, Du würdest Dich wundern wie viele Litevilles in meiner Gegend ( die übrigens wunderschön ist ) nur Radwege gesehen haben. Vielleicht kommt das dem Einen oder Anderen hier im Forum auch bekannt vor  . Mein Nick sagt ja schon alles, Biken ist für mich Fun und eine Ergänzung um fit und gesund zu bleiben. High-Tech mag ich auch.

Wenn ich mir die Schlüsselbeinbrüche und andere Verletzungen nur hier im Forum ansehe dann sag ich Dir - nee, das brauch ich nicht, das sollen die "harten" Biker tun wenn sie das wollen. Und wenns so richtig kalt wird oder regnet, dann fahr ich lieber Auto und mache Wellness anstatt mich einzusauen oder mir Frostbeulen zu holen, die hab ich zum letzten Mal mit 16 auf meinem Mofa gehabt.

Eine sehr liebe und top fitte Freundin von mir hat vor kurzem erzählt: Ich fahre da runter, wo ich rauf fahre denn dann weiss ich, dass ich das kann. Hat was. Sie macht im Sommer wahrscheinlich mehr Höhenmeter auf dem Bike als die meisten hier, geht im Winter Schitouren und spaziert so zwischendurch mal locker auf einen 2700 Meter Gipfel in der halben normalen Zeit.

LG Eugen


----------



## fone (30. November 2011)

ich hab lieber spaß am fahren.


----------



## SteffenZ (30. November 2011)

Gott, wie hässlich ist das denn???



skyoli schrieb:


> Ich benutze das hier:
> 
> *Kettenstrebenschutz für MTB aus altem "City"-Reifen/Mantel mit neuem Klettverschluss. *
> *
> ...


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (30. November 2011)

Wenn ich da rauffahren will, wo ich runterfahre, müsste ich das Video rückwärts abspielen 

(Aber ich verurteile niemanden, der mit seinem Liteville auf Schotterwegen fährt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensens (30. November 2011)

fone schrieb:


> ich hab lieber spaß am fahren.



... ungeschützten Spaß??


----------



## blutbuche (6. Dezember 2011)




----------



## fone (7. Dezember 2011)

ne, ich nehm so gummi-zeugs... 





fone schrieb:


> gekauft habe ich mir außerdem Frame-Wrap


funktioniert 1a.


----------



## siq (7. Dezember 2011)

bei einem zB. Horstlink 4 Gelenker kann man die Kettenstrebe am Gelenk öffnen und einen Schrumpfschlauch einziehen. Danach mit Heissluftfön schrumpfen. 

diese Dinger gibt es in allen Grössen, Farben, Dicken usw. Hier zB. mit Ausgangsdurchmesser 38.1mm
http://de.farnell.com/jsp/search/br...arametricAttributeId=&prevNValues=2008+204365
Besser kann's nicht aussehen. Ich habe das bei einem Kumpel gesehen und mir einen solchen passenden Schrumpfschlauch besorgt. Allerdings war ich bisher zu faul um das Teil dran zu bauen, auch weil mein jetziger Neoprenschutz immer noch nicht kaputtgegangen ist .


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (8. Dezember 2011)

siq schrieb:


> bei einem zB. Horstlink 4 Gelenker kann man die Kettenstrebe am Gelenk öffnen und einen Schrumpfschlauch einziehen. Danach mit Heissluftfön schrumpfen ...


 
Hi,

Da hast Du sicher recht. Nur wer hat schon einen Rahmen, bei dem man die Kettenstrebe öffnen kann ? Und welche Schraube sollen die Leichtbauer dann dafür verwenden ? Mit oder ohne Unterlegscheibe ? Alu, Titan oder muss es gar Stahl sein ? Naja, hohlbohren wäre noch eine Möglichkeit.

Ganz im Ernst: Solange wir Biker die Schalt- und Bremszugsenden noch mit Aluhülsen abquetschen brauchen wir uns wohl über Schrumpfschläuche ( die es auch offen gibt ) nicht zu unterhalten.



Freundliche Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## gtbiker (9. Dezember 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Ganz im Ernst: Solange wir Biker die Schalt- und Bremszugsenden noch mit Aluhülsen abquetschen brauchen wir ....


Das machst du vielleicht noch so....


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (9. Dezember 2011)

Hmm ...


----------



## Cirest (10. Dezember 2011)

ich hab teichfolie genommen, sie zugeschnitten und mit kabelbinder ,,dezent,, befestigt ... is sehr robust! der original neoprenschutz der oben war, is bei mir nach einem we bozen - kohlern durchgewetzt gewesen!


----------



## EnjoyRide (30. November 2017)

Gibt's da schon neue Innovationen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (30. November 2017)

-Schaltwerke mit Dämpfer im Kettenspanner
-Riemenantrieb
-1x1
-Kettenstrebenschutz

Ach ja, da fällt mir noch ein: Inzwischen gibt's bestimmt den einen oder anderen neuen Nobby Nic.


----------



## xlacherx (1. Dezember 2017)

ich nutze mittlerweile überall das Slappertape von Marshguard bzw. das "original" von 3M
Lässt sich super einfach verbauen, hält, tut es es soll und ist dezent.



> -Schaltwerke mit Dämpfer im Kettenspanner



Hilft nur bedingt. Wenns richtig scheppert, schlägt die Kette trotzdem.


----------



## EnjoyRide (1. Dezember 2017)

RetroRider schrieb:


> -Schaltwerke mit Dämpfer im Kettenspanner





xlacherx schrieb:


> Hilft nur bedingt. Wenns richtig scheppert, schlägt die Kette trotzdem.


Ebent


RetroRider schrieb:


> -Riemenantrieb
> -1x1


Ist nicht so, dass wir hier von Kettenstrebenschutz reden und nicht von Antrieb, aber gut wenn du 1x1/Riemen fährst um das zu verhindern....


RetroRider schrieb:


> -Kettenstrebenschutz


Merkst selber ne?


----------



## fone (1. Dezember 2017)

Oh, sieh an, ein Schlaumeier.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Dezember 2017)

EnjoyRide schrieb:


> Gibt's da schon neue Innovationen?


Kabelleerrohr, wenn die Strebe rund genug ist: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2083590?in=set


----------



## Danimal (1. Dezember 2017)

Wenn es nur um den Schutz der Kettenstrebe geht, reichen 1-2 Lagen durchsichtiges 3M Tape. Mir geht es aber hauptsächlich um das nervige Geklapper, das auch bei 1x-Antrieben insbesondere auf den kleinsten Ritzeln häufiger vorkommt. Ich klebe die Kettenstrebe daher erst mit einer Lage 3M Folie ab, damit ist der Lack vor Kratzern und Macken auf jeden Fall geschützt. Dann wickele ich billiges Rennrad-Lenkerband drum, weil das eine Reihe von Vorteilen hat:

Es ist billig (billigste Qualität reicht, man fasst es ja nicht an)
Man kann aus hunderten Farben und Mustern wählen
Es ist gepolstert und dämpft den Kettenschlag komplett ab
Es ist innerhalb von wenigen Minuten montiert und kommt ohne Kabelbinder, Schellen oder sonstwas aus.
Wenn man das ordentlich macht, sieht es auch gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baschner (1. Dezember 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> ich nutze mittlerweile überall das Slappertape von Marshguard bzw. das "original" von 3M



Mache ich auch so, Slappertape dahin wo die Kette anschlagen könnte und dazu noch 1x11 NW + gedämpftes Schaltwerk.
Passt.


----------



## fone (1. Dezember 2017)

Lenkerband muss halt oft erneuert werden, deswegen find ich Framewrap noch ganz gut.
Hab die letzten Rahmen aber mit 3M mastixtape(slappertape) versehen...einfach aufkleben hält.


----------



## Danimal (2. Dezember 2017)

Das Lenkerband hält bei mir meist länger als die Räder


----------



## xlacherx (2. Dezember 2017)

Danimal schrieb:


> Das Lenkerband hält bei mir meist länger als die Räder


ist aber nicht so schön


----------



## fone (4. Dezember 2017)

Danimal schrieb:


> Das Lenkerband hält bei mir meist länger als die Räder



Mit den modernen, gedämpften Schaltwerken ist das wahrscheinlich besser geworden.


----------



## xlacherx (4. Dezember 2017)

An meinem dirt hatte ich nie was dran... [emoji41]
SingleSpeed regelt [emoji16]sollte man am enduro auch mal machen [emoji85]


----------



## Danimal (4. Dezember 2017)

Ja klar, wirkliches Kettenschlagen wie früher gibt es ja seit 1x gar nicht mehr. Nur auf den kleinsten beiden Ritzeln schlägt die Kette manchmal von oben auf die Kettenstrebe, was natürlich auch stark davon abhängt, wie diese konstruiert ist. Die Angewohnheit, auf ruppeligen Abfahrten hinten ein paar Gänge runterzuschalten, um das Geklapper zu vermeiden, werde ich trotzdem nicht mehr los.


----------



## fone (4. Dezember 2017)

Stimmt, wir haben ja jetzt 1x Antrieb, ganz vergessen.

Singlespeed...  Gottseidank hatte ich noch ein altes Schaltwerk im Auto liegen, um den kaputten Rohloff-Spanner vom Kumpel zu ersetzen, sonst wäre der Tag nach der Hälfte vorbei gewesen. Klassiker - Federbruch und keinen Ersatz dabei.

Ich hab kein Problem mit dem Schaltwerk. In Whistler ist mir zwar öfter der Zug gerissen (nur dort, mit verschiedenen Bikes - WTF?!?) aber sonst alles unauffällig.


----------



## Phi-Me (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab jetzt schon 2 mal perforiertes Leder genommen. Irgendwann auf Ebay Reste für nen Appel und ein Ei gekauft.

Einfach um die Strebe wickeln hinten passend zuschneiden. (also nicht wie Lenkerband, sondern wie bei nem Reifen) noch mal 10% abschneiden und auf beiden Seiten eine Naht machen. Diese kann man dann wie beim Lederlenkrad mit ner Ziehnaht verbinen. Sieht stark aus, ist aber bestimmt nichts fürs Winterbike...


Grüße!


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (4. Dezember 2017)

EnjoyRide schrieb:


> Gibt's da schon neue Innovationen?


Schaltung optimieren 
Entweder führt ein ausreichend dimensioniertes KB die Kette weit genug von der Strebe, oooder
wenn vorn ein kleines KB nötig ist, läuft die Kette über ein großes Ritzel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (4. Dezember 2017)

Das löst das Problem aber nur vorne und nicht hinten an der Kettenstrebe. Außer, man fährt da auch nur auf dem größten Eagle-Ritzel


----------



## schuetzendorf (8. Dezember 2017)

Ich kaufe mir für 6-9 Euro einen Moosgummi-Lenkerüberzug. Der hat 2x50 cm Länge und kann längs aufgeschnitten mit 3-4 Kabelbindern pro Strebe befestigt werden. Sieht vollkommen ugly aus, schützt aber vor Felskontakt. Deswegen fahre ich es beidseitig. Die Geräusche der schlagenden Kette sind zudem vollkommen eliminiert. 
Alternativ würde ich selbstverschweissendes Klebeband aus dem Elektrobereich empfehlen.


----------



## EnjoyRide (8. Dezember 2017)

schuetzendorf schrieb:


> Alternativ würde ich selbstverschweissendes Klebeband aus dem Elektrobereich empfehlen.


Erfahrungen?


----------



## Altmetal (8. Dezember 2017)

Probier's doch einfach aus! So eine Rolle Klebeband ist nicht teuer.


----------



## EnjoyRide (8. Dezember 2017)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Probier's doch einfach aus! So eine Rolle Klebeband ist nicht teuer.


Ja dann kauf dir doch sone Rolle und erstatte mir Bericht...So ein Forum ist doch für den erfahrungstausch da [gelöscht], also lass mich danach fragen.

@Altmetal Ps: ich selber brauch keinen mehr(Slapper Tape), aber vielleicht suchen andere auch mal danach und dann finden sie hier mehrere Meinungen zu verschiedenen Produkten, ist doch super. Aber du bist der Rolle des wissensträgers (das ist die Aufgabe von dem so genannten "Mensch") nicht würdig, also belass es bitte beim mitlesen.


----------



## tmf_superhero (8. Dezember 2017)

sowas

oder

sowas

2 Lagen sollten reichen.


----------



## hardtails (8. Dezember 2017)

EnjoyRide schrieb:


> Erfahrungen?


perfekt


----------



## xlacherx (8. Dezember 2017)

Das oben verlinkte scotchfil von 3M ist prinzipiell genau das gleiche wie das Zeug von marshguard. Nur halt etwas breiter und man bekommt mehr fürs Geld. 
Ich hab mittlerweile beides "verbaut" und kann keinen Unterschied feststellen. 
Ob das 3M Band oder das von marshguard - für mich ist das der beste Kettenstrebenschutz den es gibt. 
Man kann es dort hin kleben wo es benötigt wird - und das in den meisten Fällen auch so, dass es sehr unauffällig ist. Zudem wird das Rad damit sehr leise, da die Kettenschläge sehr gut gedämpft werden.


----------



## schuetzendorf (9. Dezember 2017)

EnjoyRide schrieb:


> Erfahrungen?


Ja, aber nur mit dünnerem Elektro-Tape, das generell gewickelt werden muss, damit es hält. Es hat generell wenig Klebekraft zum Untergrund und verschweisst nur mit sich selbst, geht dementsprechend gut wieder abzulösen. Ideal z.B. um Die Zughüllen zu umwickeln, damit sie nicht klappern oder Kettenstrebe, wenn man wickeln möchte.
Das spezielle Tape von 3M oder anderen Anbietern kann man laut den Fotos auch einfach flächig aufkleben. Das verwenden ja die meisten Pro-Mechaniker. Sieht eleganter aus als gewickelte Lösungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altmetal (9. Dezember 2017)

EnjoyRide schrieb:


> [gelöscht]


geht's noch?


----------

